# Sprayer Tip Thread?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Is there a "sprayer tip" thread on TLF for someone new to spraying?
My FZ Cyclone v2.5 surprisingly came in today. Plan is to open it up this weekend and see how the included tips work, but I know folks on here can be very particular about TeeJet nozzles for PGR, AMS, etc...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

i'm also new to spraying. I made it simple and did the following:

XR red tip for foliar: https://www.spraysmarter.com/visiflo-teejet-tip-xr80-vk.html?gclid=CjwKCAjwkun1BRAIEiwA2mJRWd7RrXjv7fwkOoRztyV4N4Hau9vX-vc7PR6musby9SLnl8DtJpTaGhoChwkQAvD_BwE#85=901

AIXR red tip for soil: https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-aixr-air-induction-extended-range-spray-tip.html#85=901


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

One XR and one AIXR tip. That is how the addiction begins!


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Just the tip


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

One Bourbon
One Scotch
One Beer


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Same tips One XR and one AIXR tip


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

As long as you're ordering, might as well get some TT tips too. They're a little less misty than the XR so I like them for reducing drift if the air isn't dead calm when I'm spraying.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ScottW said:


> As long as you're ordering, might as well get some TT tips too. They're a little less misty than the XR so I like them for reducing drift if the air isn't dead calm when I'm spraying.


+1, that's the third one in my link above. I use the TT a lot.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm a big fan of the Turbo Floodjets when laying down a lot of volume...particular soil-based fertilizers and herbicide. I looked at the TT tips, but not yet understanding what value they offer over an AIXP and a Turbo Floodjet.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

@Ware Do you know what is the difference between these 2 caps?

114443A-1-CELR
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-cap-for-quicki-nozzle-bodies.html#85=901

25598-3-NYR (Red) Cap
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/25598-3-nyr-red-cap-gasket


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

itsmejson said:


> @Ware Do you know what is the difference between these 2 caps?
> 
> 114443A-1-CELR
> https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-cap-for-quicki-nozzle-bodies.html#85=901
> ...


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

@Ware interesting. I ordered the new part then. It does not allow to rotate the nozzle to change spray pattern. In another thread linked above you mentioned 25598-3 model was round.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is the Quick Cap catalog page:


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Thx @ware. Looks like they replaced the round caps with the new ones that don't allow the tip to be rotated


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Do you guys know how to thread these on a HD 1 gallon sprayer? Do they just thread on or is there some adapter?


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

So what cap do I need for teejet AI11004-VS? Not sure I'm seeing it on the catalog above


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GA250 said:


> So what cap do I need for teejet AI11004-VS? Not sure I'm seeing it on the catalog above


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks Ware...that's what I thought and wanted to make sure!


----------

